# Mastermind Meets The MS241 C-M



## Mastermind (Feb 12, 2013)

That's right........it's coming.


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 12, 2013)

HOLY JUMPING JEHOSOPHAT! opcorn:

You'd have more room for it if you'd send my three home to me. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mtrees (Feb 12, 2013)

More More More!!!!


----------



## thinkrtinker (Feb 12, 2013)

You are having waaaaaaaayyyyyy tooo much fun!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 12, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> HOLY JUMPING JEHOSOPHAT! opcorn:
> 
> You'd have more room for it if you'd send my three home to me. :msp_biggrin:



Three? You have three saws here at the same time? 

You're sick man........sick I tell ya. 







the 562 is on the bench


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 12, 2013)

MasterPie meets the Pecan a la Mode?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 12, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> MasterPie meets the Pecan a la Mode?



Exactly. :jester:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yippy


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 12, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Yippy



That makes two...... :msp_wink:


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 12, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> MasterPie meets the Pecan a la Mode?



He's working on that Potato-like figure.


----------



## moody (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been quietly waiting for one of these to surface. When's it arriving?


----------



## young (Feb 12, 2013)

randy aint getting no 241c's. LIES!!!!!!!!! LIES I TELL YA.


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 12, 2013)

Have them smuggle in some eucalyptus paste, Randy. Just cram it in the cylinder. That stuff give you a rush. My 13 year old wants one of them wallabies. We'll pay extra.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 12, 2013)

241 sounds like a small cc ... 40 ish ? or is it real small like a key ring ?


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 12, 2013)

subscribed...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 12, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> 241 sounds like a small cc ... 40 ish ? or is it real small like a key ring ?



MS 241 C-M - New, compact professional chain saw with M-Tronic


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> MS 241 C-M - New, compact professional chain saw with M-Tronic



opcorn:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> MS 241 C-M - New, compact professional chain saw with M-Tronic



replacement for the 170 ? but a pro model ? looks like a baby 261


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 12, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> replacement for the 170 ? but a pro model ? looks like a baby 261



It is kinda small.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 12, 2013)

husqvarnaguy said:


> It is kinda small.



Is that what she said? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 12, 2013)

husqvarnaguy said:


> It is kinda small.



must be real small only room for 1 barnut on the sprocket cover :msp_wink:


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's what she said? :msp_w00t:



Fixed


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 12, 2013)

It only has one nut.


----------



## gcdible1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hooray, hooray!! Pics or its not gonna/didnt happen!!! You cant drop this kinda temptation without embedded pics, specs etc all ready for the lookin.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Is that what she said? :msp_w00t:



She didnt have her glasses on and it was across from the room.


----------



## woodyman (Feb 12, 2013)

For the weight(10.5lbs) and power(3.0hp),why? I thought they were lighter
I would like to see how it does ported against a stock 50cc saw that is about the same weight.
Its like the 024.Don't know why anyone got an 024 when you could get an 026.And then there was the 024 super.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 12, 2013)

husqvarnaguy said:


> She didnt have her glasses on and it was across from the room.



And you had just been swimming...


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 12, 2013)

woodyman said:


> For the weight(10.5lbs) and power(3.0hp),why? I thought they were lighter
> I would like to see how it does ported against a stock 50cc saw that is about the same weight.


sorry to disappoint there fella. it is pretty light, a quality well built saw won't be much lighter than 10lbs. i think they make one in pink that is a little lighter.............:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 12, 2013)

can any of these #s be improved ?

Technical data



Displacement cm³ 

42.6 



Weight kg 1)

4.7 



Power-to-weight ratio kg/kW 

2.1 



Power output kW/bhp

2.2/3.0



Vibration levels left/right m/s² 2)

2.9/2.9 



Sound power level dB(A) 3)

112 



Sound pressure level dB(A) 3)

102


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 12, 2013)

woodyman said:


> For the weight(10.5lbs) and power(3.0hp),why? I thought they were lighter
> I would like to see how it does ported against a stock 50cc saw that is about the same weight.
> Its like the 024.Don't know why anyone got an 024 when you could get an 026.And then there was the 024 super.



That is disappointing. A 550XP is only 8 oz heavier if the specs are accurate.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 12, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> And you had just been swimming...



In the cold.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 12, 2013)

Sweet! Can't wait to see the results :smile2:


----------



## woodyman (Feb 12, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> can any of these #s be improved ?
> 
> Technical data
> 
> ...



Only if you have a real old Husky 242xp:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 12, 2013)

might we ask where/who the saw is coming from?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> That is disappointing. A 550XP is only 8 oz heavier if the specs are accurate.



I found a 7 oz difference in the specs... where is ST when you need him??


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 12, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> might we ask where/who the saw is coming from?



I heard it was coming from down under... opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 12, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> That is disappointing. A 550XP is only 8 oz heavier if the specs are accurate.



Yeah but they ain't worth porting I heard.


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Three? You have three saws here at the same time?
> 
> You're sick man........sick I tell ya.
> 
> ...


bryanr2 

HOLY JUMPING JEHOSOPHAT! 

You'd have more room for it if you'd send my three home to me. 



No wonder he hasn't used his new splitter he doesn't have any saw they are at Randy's


----------



## mweba (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations. You have managed to waste more of my time, checking in from day to day, trying to find a shimmer of saw work in your thread. Will you please just notify me via PM or tele when the work begins?









Again, Damn you:msp_sneaky:


----------



## mweba (Feb 12, 2013)

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Split all this by hand with my x27 (before the splitter became avail to buy) Believe me- I search Craigslist multiple times a week and always look for logs when Im out driving. I figure once firewood gets out of season- wood will be more readily avail on Craigslist. :msp_wink:

View attachment 278878
View attachment 278879
View attachment 278880
View attachment 278881
View attachment 278882


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 12, 2013)

mweba said:


> Congratulations. You have managed to waste more of my time, checking in from day to day, trying to find a shimmer of saw work in your thread. Will you please just notify me via PM or tele when the work begins?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya I'll call ya Mitch......I think I'm gonna need a 562 carb tweaked again anyway. :msp_wink:


----------



## young (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Ya I'll call ya Mitch......I think I'm gonna need a 562 carb tweaked again anyway. :msp_wink:



just buy the [email protected] autotune kit you cheap chimp [email protected]


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Ya I'll call ya Mitch......I think I'm gonna need a 562 carb tweaked again anyway. :msp_wink:



Just adjust that little screw thingy. I saw a video that explaned the whole system, that screw is the key.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 12, 2013)

mweba said:


> Congratulations. You have managed to waste more of my time, checking in from day to day, trying to find a shimmer of saw work in your thread. Will you please just notify me via PM or tele when the work begins?
> Again, Damn you:msp_sneaky:



Randy's threads have one thing in common with Obama's stimulus package- they both go nowhere fast.


----------



## naturelover (Feb 12, 2013)

opcorn:



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 12, 2013)

naturelover said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk



You can send popcorn with a Tapatalk? Send me some beer.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 12, 2013)

young said:


> just buy the [email protected] autotune kit you cheap chimp [email protected]



No......well maybe.



Jacob J. said:


> Randy's threads have one thing in common with Obama's stimulus package- they both go nowhere fast.



Reported.

 BOB


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 12, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Split all this by hand with my x27 (before the splitter became avail to buy) Believe me- I search Craigslist multiple times a week and always look for logs when Im out driving. I figure once firewood gets out of season- wood will be more readily avail on Craigslist. :msp_wink:
> 
> View attachment 278878
> View attachment 278879
> ...



Not me there would have been a great big pile of noodles on the ground doing it by hand cuts into my digging time low and slow


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Reported.
> 
> BOB



lolol...

I'll send you some cylinders that need cooling fins welded back on...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 12, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> lolol...
> 
> I'll send you some cylinders that need cooling fins welded back...





:msp_wub:

:taped:

:taped:

:msp_wink:


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Ya I'll call ya Mitch......*I think I'm gonna need a 562 carb tweaked again anyway*. :msp_wink:



say it ain't so? :msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 12, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> say it ain't so? :msp_scared:



Not yours.

I've got one here that looks like it might have been leaking at the base gasket a little before I tore it down for port work.....if it has it may need the carb reset. I won't know for sure until I fire it up.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> lolol...
> 
> I'll send you some cylinders that need cooling fins welded back on...



UPS guys are rough on the West Coast too?


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 12, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> UPS guys are rough on the West Coast too?



It's the Fedex guys here...


----------



## mweba (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks legit to me.

[video=youtube_share;--4U4BkulC0]http://youtu.be/--4U4BkulC0[/video]


Jacob J. said:


> It's the Fedex guys here...


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> It's the Fedex guys here...



I've read that they are 40% rougher.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 12, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I've read that they are 40% rougher.



They're cheap though.


----------



## naturelover (Feb 12, 2013)

Stroker Ace said:


> You can send popcorn with a Tapatalk? Send me some beer.



:beer:


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 12, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I've read that you are 40% rougher.



figures


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cleaned inside and out ready for shipping.:smile2:
Matt i read the other day that you lost your left one (nacker)
I bet my saw is cleaner than yours,if not i will give you my left one,its been used but no good to me anymore you may need it i don't.I will deliver it personally that way you can run my new 461.:msp_biggrin:
Cheers


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 12, 2013)

naturelover said:


> :beer:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk



Thanks Nature Boy. 








Woooooooooo !!!!​


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastermind is the man.


----------



## XSKIER (Feb 12, 2013)

Six point dawg? NICE!
opcorn:


----------



## mtrees (Feb 12, 2013)

Stroker Ace said:


> You can send popcorn with a Tapatalk? Send me some beer.



Awesome!!!


----------



## young (Feb 12, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Mastermind is the man.



no hes a stoopid chimp. :tongue2:


----------



## deye223 (Feb 12, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Cleaned inside and out ready for shipping.:smile2:
> Matt i read the other day that you lost your left one (nacker)
> I bet my saw is cleaner than yours,if not i will give you my left one,its been used but no good to me anymore you may need it i don't.I will deliver it personally that way you can run my new 461.:msp_biggrin:
> Cheers



andrew theres some crap on the dawgs :msp_scared:


----------



## parrisw (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, new record I think, a build thread with 5 pages and no build!!!!!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## young (Feb 12, 2013)

parrisw said:


> Wow, new record I think, a build thread with 5 pages and no build!!!!!!!:msp_wink:



change title to "jackass meets phantom 241c"


----------



## parrisw (Feb 12, 2013)

young said:


> change title to "jackass meets phantom 241c"



Sounds good, can we ask a mod to change it?


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Feb 12, 2013)

Sweet!! Kinda looks like a smaller 261..... I wanna see how this thing works out!!


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol stop hatin' on Randy, he is just excited about getting his grinder on the little wipper snapper 

:rolleyes2:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 12, 2013)

andrew theres some crap on the dawgs :msp_scared:[/QUOTE]

Thats just to make Matt feel like he has a chance at my lefty.:smile2:


----------



## deye223 (Feb 13, 2013)

parrisw said:


> Wow, new record I think, a build thread with 5 pages and no build!!!!!!!:msp_wink:



nope that 2 cylinder echo holds that one i think


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is the little fella stock before his big adventure to the other side of the world.
Hope he travels ok hes only a little fella.:msp_sad:

[video=youtube;3OGsyG-Kl1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OGsyG-Kl1Y[/video]


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't look like it cuts bad at all


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 13, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> can any of these #s be improved ?
> 
> Technical data
> 
> ...



That sure is a disappointment!



blsnelling said:


> That is disappointing. A 550XP is only 8 oz heavier if the specs are accurate.



You sound like ST already... 

What is really disappointing is that these are the same specs as the Dolmar 421 
DOLMAR - PS-421

Probably 1/2 the price of the Stihl without the m tronic. 

Now that would be interesting to see the outcome of a review comparing both these saws unmodded and modded.

7


----------



## MCW (Feb 13, 2013)

Randy is playing us Andrew. I'm sending my little fella over too :msp_biggrin: Randy did say that mine will be faster though. Big win to you on the cleanliness stakes though, as always.



blsnelling said:


> That is disappointing. A 550XP is only 8 oz heavier if the specs are accurate.



No matter what the paper specs say the reality is much much different. The 550XP is a LOT heavier in the hands.


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 13, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Hope he travels ok hes only a little fella.:msp_sad:



Baby! Saw..... Looks about the same size as the kids toy saws. Maybe I should get my son1 for his 5 th birthday, since I told him he can't use a husky until he grows up big and tall like me.


----------



## MCW (Feb 13, 2013)

Dear Randy.
$5 if you do Andrew's saw first.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 13, 2013)

Bean there done that,ya not even close.:redface:


----------



## nmurph (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll bet my left knacker that the 241 is within three ounces of a 550. Stihl (and most other saws BTW) saws are consistantly 5-8oz heavier than the specs. I know that a 346 is 11.3lbs and the 550 is spec'ed even lighter.


----------



## deye223 (Feb 13, 2013)

Jlhotstick3 said:


> Sweet!! Kinda looks like a smaller 261..... I wanna see how this thing works out!!



wait till you see it with the top cover off :camera:


----------



## MCW (Feb 13, 2013)

nmurph said:


> I'll bet my left knacker that the 241 is within three ounces of a 550. Stihl (and most other saws BTW) saws are consistantly 5-8oz heavier than the specs. I know that a 346 is 11.3lbs and the 550 is spec'ed even lighter.



You may be right but as mentioned it feels a lot lighter. I own both and both are awesome saws.
You're not Sawtroll's twin are you? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## nmurph (Feb 13, 2013)

Nah, just stating my experience.:beer:

If you can read this, thank a 346


----------



## Blazin (Feb 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Not yours.
> 
> I've got one here that looks like it might have been leaking at the base gasket a little before I tore it down for port work.....if it has it may need the carb reset. I won't know for sure until I fire it up.



Bah reset!! Just ram a piece of wire thru all the air passages, pay close attention to any that have a needle valve and keep hacking at it until the wire goes thru.....Then you'll have a runner!


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Bah reset!! Just ram a piece of wire thru all the air passages, pay close attention to any that have a needle valve and keep hacking at it until the wire goes thru.....Then you'll have a runner!



That is just dumb. Why would anybody in their right mind do that? Sounds like a good way to ruin a carb, to me.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 13, 2013)

woodyman said:


> For the weight(10.5lbs) and power(3.0hp),why? I thought they were lighter
> I would like to see how it does ported against a stock 50cc saw that is about the same weight.
> Its like the 024.Don't know why anyone got an 024 when you could get an 026.And then there was the 024 super.



That is the reason I am not really enthusiastic about the new breed of 42/43cc pro saws (420/421, MS241, 543xp) - the weight is too close to some much stronger 50cc saws (346XP, 550XP). 




blsnelling said:


> That is disappointing. A 550XP is only 8 oz heavier if the specs are accurate.





Rudolf73 said:


> I found a 7 oz difference in the specs... where is ST when you need him??



According to KWF testing, both are slightly heavier than stated in the specs (.1 kg, *about* .2lbs), and the difference* about *7 oz. 
Those tests aren't perfect (and they are German), but they are the best sourse so far on that topic....


----------



## MCW (Feb 13, 2013)

Let me say again...

I have no brand biases although I do lean towards the Huskies over Stihl. I own a 241 and a 550XP.
The 241 is a great saw and is a lot smaller and I believe more nimble than a 550. This is one case of where paper specs mean diddly.
The 241 is not a better saw than the 550XP or vice versa and for them to be compared to each other is stupid.
The 15% odd difference in capacity is like comparing a 372XPW to a 390XP. Different classes all together.


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 13, 2013)

MCW said:


> Let me say again...
> 
> I have no brand biases although I do lean towards the Huskies over Stihl. I own a 241 and a 550XP.
> The 241 is a great saw and is a lot smaller and I believe more nimble than a 550. _*This is one case of where paper specs mean diddly.*_
> ...





Who would talk about spec sheets all the time and not talk about _*USING*_ the saw in question instead ?

_*Specially*_ when they haven't used either saw :cool2:


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 13, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> That is disappointing. A 550XP is only 8 oz heavier if the specs are accurate.



That and m-tronic makes the 241 a perfect saw for using in the bucket. Or in a tree.


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 13, 2013)

Stroker Ace said:


> That and m-tronic makes the 241 a perfect saw for using in the bucket. Or in a tree.



Why do you need m-tronic in a tree or bucket? This seems to be a little bit of over glorification of electronic carb adjustments. 

7


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 13, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> Why do you need m-tronic in a tree or bucket? This seems to be a little bit of over glorification of electronic carb adjustments.
> 
> 7



The carb adjusts for the difference in altitude :msp_wink:


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 13, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> Why do you need m-tronic in a tree or bucket? This seems to be a little bit of over glorification of electronic carb adjustments.
> 
> 7



Hmmm, I worked on a road crew doing ROW work for years and we never had any M-tronic saws...



Rudolf73 said:


> The carb adjusts for the difference in altitude :msp_wink:



Yeah, that 60 or 70 feet of being up in the bucket can make all the difference.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Hmmm, I worked on a road crew doing ROW work for 3-5 years and we never had any M-tronic saws...


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 13, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> Why do you need m-tronic in a tree or bucket? This seems to be a little bit of over glorification of electronic carb adjustments.
> 
> 7



I don't need it, but I'll have it anyway. When you go aerial, it is a lot of repositioning and stop and go with the saw. The calling card of the new gen saws is easy starting and adjusting during the cut. Sleeper, you always want to nit pick about the trivial stuff. Too young for manopause.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 13, 2013)

thomas1 said:


>



He did say he worked for the government.


----------



## dl5205 (Feb 13, 2013)

Isn't the build style the same between a ms251 and a ms241? If not similar, what are the differences, besides cylinder porting and M-tune?

Weights that pass for OK on today's 40cc saws make me like my DolLy ps401 all the more.

I really hope the ms241 turns out to be 'all that', but for a lightweight, it seems to look like 'a little more'.

The husky 543 doesn't look like it'll be much lighter, sadly.

The ps421 might be the best current option, if you were to look past the gz4500, but why would you?

Other than my ps401, i've never used, or even SEEN in person any of these saws, so all my rambling is just based on specs. Which doesn't always tell the tale.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing this Oz mS241cM scattered out on MasterMind's workbench.


----------



## MCW (Feb 14, 2013)

The M-Tronic and Autotune is a lot more effective than most people realise. If anybody has run a non modified, non M-Tronic strato they'll know that they have laughable throttle response. Anybody who's done limbing work knows that throttle response can actually be more effective than outright power. The extra torque is a bonus.
Both my MS241 and 550XP have very fast up/down throttle response out the box, unlike the stock MS201T and MS261 I owned.



H 2 H said:


> Who would talk about spec sheets all the time and not talk about _*USING*_ the saw in question instead ?
> 
> _*Specially*_ when they haven't used either saw :cool2:



Yeah sorry about that. I got a bit ahead of myself


----------



## MCW (Feb 14, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing this Oz mS241cM *scattered* out on MasterMind's workbench.



Andrews saw will be the one scattered. I have paid Randy an extra $10 to scatter Andrew's saw everywhere.
Mine will be placed very methodically and strategically in pre determined spots on Randy's workbench. That sadly cost me an extra $20.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 14, 2013)

MCW said:


> Andrews saw will be the one scattered. I have paid Randy an extra $10 to scatter Andrew's saw everywhere.
> Mine will be placed very methodically and strategically in pre determined spots on Randy's workbench. That sadly cost me an extra $20.


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 14, 2013)

Stroker Ace said:


> I don't need it, but I'll have it anyway. When you go aerial, it is a lot of repositioning and stop and go with the saw. The calling card of the new gen saws is easy starting and adjusting during the cut. *Sleeper, you always want to nit pick about the trivial stuff. Too young for manopause.*



Sorry but I do what I can otstir:

Had to look up manopause. Didn't know that word yet. Yeah still young enough to neglect the evidence that it is looking at me from the mirror. 

But your comment reminds me of the words we will soon be reading here soon "how did we ever get a saw started without e-carb.... how could those old timers keep those saws running at different altitude...?"

Just rechecked the numbers from KWF the Dolmar is 0.1kg lighter and it has a larger tank volume(gas & oil) than the 241 from their testing. 
But it seems I have to start looking out for a 401.

7


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 14, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> Sorry but I do what I can otstir:
> 
> Had to look up manopause. Didn't know that word yet. Yeah still young enough to neglect the evidence that it is looking at me from the mirror.
> 
> ...



Then what do they both weigh full of gas? You get airborne, buddy and you'll think of it like that. You ever heard of Naked Arborist? They guy likes to get light.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Feb 14, 2013)

I always climb naked. In fact, every climbing take down I have ever done I was nude. Well, except for the banana hammock that is required to prevent getting arrested. I studied nude arboristry with Tom Trees and apprenticed with Fisher Tree Service before starting my own company. I learned a lot from old man Fisher. He is a wealth of knowledge, just have to get past the pervertness


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 14, 2013)

Y'all don't be hijacking my thread. I'll get ya...

[video=youtube;UXHwIrEpeSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXHwIrEpeSQ[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 15, 2013)

A Randy havnt ya got some saws to build,you know turn some turds into wild,willing,marverlouse work saws.:smile2:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 15, 2013)

It's almost midnight here......I'm heading to bed soon. :msp_sleep:


----------



## MCW (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's almost midnight here......I'm heading to bed soon. :msp_sleep:



The youth of today...


----------



## David (saltas) (Feb 20, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## deye223 (Feb 20, 2013)

David (saltas) said:


> opcorn:



bummer i thought it was there allready was gunna say oop: that was quick


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 20, 2013)

Pass that popcorn........I'm waiting too. :cool2:


----------



## deye223 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Pass that popcorn........I'm waiting too. :cool2:



opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: 

here ya go


----------



## MCW (Feb 20, 2013)

You'll get Andrew's before mine Randy. I haven't even managed to make the post office dammit


----------



## eat a peach (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No......well maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you be bannded for telling da truf?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 21, 2013)

MCW said:


> You'll get Andrew's before mine Randy. I haven't even managed to make the post office dammit



Slack,yours will cost more than mine with late fees and stuff.


----------



## deye223 (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah butn he will make all the mistakes with yours andrew and do a better job on matts :msp_ohmy:


oops i forgot chimps don't make mistakes :msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

deye223 said:


> yeah butn he will make all the mistakes with yours andrew and do a better job on matts :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> oops* i forgot chimps don't make mistakes* :msp_unsure:



I wish that were true but it's just not. We ran David's 562XP for the first time yesterday. It acts like I built an air leak in. 

It's how we react to our mistakes that really matters.......we all will make them.


----------



## deye223 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I wish that were true but it's just not. We ran David's 562XP for the first time yesterday. It acts like I built an air leak in.
> 
> It's how we react to our mistakes that really matters.......we all will make them.



will be interesting to see if it is a mistake or the A T or carb is acting up :msp_unsure:


----------



## MCW (Feb 21, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Slack,yours will cost more than mine with late fees and stuff.



Sadly I've just been flat out and haven't managed to get anywhere near a post office.


----------



## FlyLow (Feb 24, 2013)

Randy, it sure took a long time for someone to send you a 241. Interested in the gains you find. Mine is sitting on the shelf ready to be packed up.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 24, 2013)

FlyLow said:


> Randy, it sure took a long time for someone to send you a 241. Interested in the gains you find. Mine is sitting on the shelf ready to be packed up.



Since you never see them in the US I feel honored to be modding one.


----------



## dl5205 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's how we react to our mistakes that really matters.......we all will make them.



That sounds like an experienced, ethical small businessman talking, right there. I've been there. Some stuff is hard to eat, even.


----------



## dl5205 (Feb 24, 2013)

FlyLow said:


> Randy, it sure took a long time for someone to send you a 241. Interested in the gains you find. Mine is sitting on the shelf ready to be packed up.



MM is In Like Flynn with the Ozzies.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 24, 2013)

:sleepy: someone wake me when the saw gets here please.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 24, 2013)

It should be there any day know.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 24, 2013)

I wish I was closer to randy. I would really like to run this saw Pre and post port.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 24, 2013)

One thing i have found when doing muff modds to these saw i have done two of them,is the bigger you make the exhaust port the richer they are off idle (sluggish).The last one after muff modd i pulled the carb apart (this is the one i sent to Randy) and raised the fuel pressure pop off lever .30mm and this helped a lot.


----------



## FlyLow (Feb 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Since you never see them in the US I feel honored to be modding one.



I see one every time I go in my garage. I'm in Colorado


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm so anxious for this one, it's like it were my own going under the knife.


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 24, 2013)

Stroker Ace said:


> It only has one nut.



My friend only has one nut and hes got three kids!

opcorn:

Sent from my iPhone using *SHUT THE HELL UP!*


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 24, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> I'm so anxious for this one, it's like it were my own going under the knife.



I'm so anxious to do one I started the thread before to saw was in the mail.


----------



## moody (Feb 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm so anxious to do one I started the thread before to saw was in the mail.



I'm thinking you should make an appearance at the Missouri gtg with it sir. The footage I've seen of this saw makes me wish they were in the states. If it were it'd be the first Stihl I'd consider buying new.


----------



## deye223 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm so anxious to do one I started the thread before to saw was in the mail.



hey randy you can put it in the same box as 

the 660 and send them to me when ya done :big_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 25, 2013)

moody said:


> I'm thinking you should make an appearance at the Missouri gtg with it sir. The footage I've seen of this saw makes me wish they were in the states. If it were it'd be the first Stihl I'd consider buying new.



I'll be doing two GTGs in the spring....one in Central VA and one in Western KY.


----------



## moody (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be doing two GTGs in the spring....one in Central VA and one in Western KY.



Where at in KY? I've been looking for an excuse to go back to that beautiful place.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 25, 2013)

moody said:


> I'm thinking you should make an appearance at the Missouri gtg with it sir. The footage I've seen of this saw makes me wish they were in the states. If it were it'd be the first Stihl I'd consider buying new.



Take it to the gtg Randy,charge um $5 each to run it that will pay for the shipping home.:msp_smile:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 25, 2013)

deye223 said:


> hey randy you can put it in the same box as
> 
> the 660 and send them to me when ya done :big_smile:



Didnt know you were after a 660 mate,my one is for sale.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 25, 2013)

moody said:


> Where at in KY? I've been looking for an excuse to go back to that beautiful place.



Murray



Stihlman441 said:


> Take it to the gtg Randy,charge um $5 each to run it that will pay for the shipping home.:msp_smile:



Smart.....I like it.


----------



## deye223 (Feb 25, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Didnt know you were after a 660 mate,my one is for sale.



nah mate i'm waiting for the 661 , it's for a mate


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 25, 2013)

This is what Australia post tracking thingy has to say.

Tracking summary
Tracking ID:

EQ025442273AU 

EMS Origin country: Australia


Destination country: USA


Status: In Transit


Date/Time Activity Facility location 
21/02/13 10:47 Received and awaiting clearance for delivery USLAXA 
21/02/13 00:19 Received and ready for processing MELBOURNE 
20/02/13 15:59 Received and ready for processing BANNOCKBURN VIC


----------



## MCW (Feb 25, 2013)

Bummed. Will have around 4 weeks of felling to do with a lot of small trees. My little 241 will have to wait a bit before it sees the post office as it's the ideal saw for the job


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 25, 2013)

Shaun (imagineero) you inbox is FULL.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2013)

Isabell approves.


----------



## woodcutter82 (Feb 28, 2013)

Can't wait to see the out come!!


----------



## sgrizz (Feb 28, 2013)

opcorn: Cant wait!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 28, 2013)

Finally opcorn:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 28, 2013)

A Randy have you opened the box yet,you would be like a fat kid in a lolly shop im thinking.


Its funny how it takes about a week to get to you but 3 to 4 weeks to get back,whats the go with that ?.


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 28, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> subscribed...:msp_biggrin:



how did you subscribe? I see it all the time and am not sure what it means....what in the turkey tits does it mean!


----------



## deye223 (Feb 28, 2013)

as soon as you post in a thread you are subscribed he had nothing better to say you will see this a lot to opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> A Randy have you opened the box yet,*you would be like a fat kid in a lolly shop* im thinking.
> 
> 
> Its funny how it takes about a week to get to you but 3 to 4 weeks to get back,whats the go with that ?.



You would think that.....but I'm not gonna open it till I get the bench clear. I'm working on that though. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You would think that.....but I'm not gonna open it till I get the bench clear. I'm working on that though. :msp_thumbup:



If i lived over there I would be metal detecting for those gold nuggets while the saw was setting in the box at Randy's


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 28, 2013)

deye223 said:


> as soon as you post in a thread you are subscribed *he had nothing better to say you will see this a lot to* opcorn:



truer words have seldom been spoken :msp_biggrin:


----------



## gcdible1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It has arrived, yeah! Now I will do my dance - Happy happy joy joy! Ready to see the bite that little pup has! (And really ready for the US release of this model!):msp_w00t:


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

4x4American said:


> how did you subscribe? I see it all the time and am not sure what it means....what in the turkey tits does it mean!



Right above the first post of a thread there is a box called thread tools, click on it and there will be a drop down with subscribe to this thread, click on it. I wish everyone would do that so I won't receive an email when someone posts "I am subscribed".


----------



## DSS (Mar 1, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Right above the first post of a thread there is a box called thread tools, click on it and there will be a drop down with subscribe to this thread, click on it. I wish everyone would do that so I won't receive an email when someone posts "I am subscribed".




You get emails about posts? Sheesh. 

Lighten up dude.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't mind me......just wanted to send Majorpayne an email. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 2, 2013)

MS 251 - Top range saw for property maintenance



http://www.stihl.co.uk/upload/assetmanager/modell_imagefilename/scaled/zoom/M-MS251-L001_p1.jpg


----------



## splitpost (Mar 2, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Right above the first post of a thread there is a box called thread tools, click on it and there will be a drop down with subscribe to this thread, click on it. I wish everyone would do that so I won't receive an email when someone posts "I am subscribed".



you can also disable email notification ,works for me.


----------



## XSKIER (Mar 2, 2013)

DL, the linked MS251 looks nice and should perform well, but at 510 quid it must be really special. That's aboot 765 bucks man!


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 3, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> DL, the linked MS251 looks nice and should perform well, but at 510 quid it must be really special. That's aboot 765 bucks man!



It appears that Randy MAY be in possession of a ms241c, but he is withholding.

My 251 pic links were just a bump.

As is this reply.


----------



## MCW (Mar 3, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Its funny how it takes about a week to get to you but 3 to 4 weeks to get back,whats the go with that ?.



Customs mate. Because of the exchange rate being favourable for us Aussies there is a LOT of gear coming out of the states via the postal service to Australia. I had 3 x 200T's sent to me a while back all at the same time. One arrived in 2 weeks, the next in 4 weeks, and the final one got here 6 weeks later. I called Customs and there are two choke points - one in the US and one when it hit's Australia. They have so many parcels to assess that they are struggling to get through them.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 3, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> It appears that Randy MAY be in possession of a ms241c, but he is withholding.
> 
> My 251 pic links were just a bump.
> 
> As is this reply.



Randy is in possession of a MS241C but he is frantically working on clearing a spot on his bench for said saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Randy is in possession of a MS241C but he is frantically working on clearing a spot on his bench for said saw. :hmm3grin2orange:



think this stupid chimps head is getting too fat. referring to himself in the 3rd person. d-bag.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 3, 2013)

MORE SAW VIDS, LESS BENCH CLEANING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 3, 2013)

MCW said:


> Customs mate. Because of the exchange rate being favourable for us Aussies there is a LOT of gear coming out of the states via the postal service to Australia. I had 3 x 200T's sent to me a while back all at the same time. One arrived in 2 weeks, the next in 4 weeks, and the final one got here 6 weeks later. I called Customs and there are two choke points - one in the US and one when it hit's Australia. They have so many parcels to assess that they are struggling to get through them.



You do get lucky sometimes though, I had a saw arrive here a few weeks ago in 5 business days... not bad at all.


----------



## DSS (Mar 3, 2013)

young said:


> think this stupid chimps head is getting too fat. referring to himself in the 3rd person. d-bag.





FATGUY said:


> MORE SAW VIDS, LESS BENCH CLEANING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Damn this a tough crowd. Sheesh. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Fire8 (Mar 3, 2013)

Randy where am I, in this mad dash to clean the bench off


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 3, 2013)

since my hopes were crushed after finding out the 543xp will not be AT, I'm even more anxious to see how this one will respond to mods. Who here wouldn't want a little rocket like I think Randy's going to create here?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 3, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## DSS (Mar 3, 2013)

If this build follows the same time line as the last few, I'm predicting he'll be caught up in 2015 with vids in early spring 2016, immediately following the echo twin vids.


----------



## groundup (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Randy is in possession of a MS241C but he is frantically working on clearing a spot on his bench for said saw. :hmm3grin2orange:



Bench?!? Just do the deed on the tailgate, that's where I work on my saws


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 3, 2013)

DSS said:


> If this build follows the same time line as the last few, I'm predicting he'll be caught up in 2015 with vids in early spring 2016, immediately following the echo twin vids.



That's what happens when people send him nice stuff, he doesn't mind it being in the shop. You gotta send him a real POS that he wants to get rid of quick. :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 3, 2013)

MCW said:


> Customs mate. Because of the exchange rate being favourable for us Aussies there is a LOT of gear coming out of the states via the postal service to Australia. I had 3 x 200T's sent to me a while back all at the same time. One arrived in 2 weeks, the next in 4 weeks, and the final one got here 6 weeks later. I called Customs and there are two choke points - one in the US and one when it hit's Australia. They have so many parcels to assess that they are struggling to get through them.



The 461 i got afew weeks ago had a sticker on saying Australian Customs had opened the package looking for ?.
Maybe they think that Mitch bloke is a bit dodgy.:smile2:


----------



## deye223 (Mar 3, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> The 461 i got afew weeks ago had a sticker on saying Australian Customs had opened the package looking for ?.
> Maybe they think that Mitch bloke is a bit dodgy.:smile2:



a NEW saw( over a $1000 ) or any saw dust that could contain disease ??????


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Mar 3, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> DL, the linked MS251 looks nice and should perform well, but at 510 quid it must be really special. That's aboot 765 bucks man!



When I lived there if I recall well enough they were few and far between, pretty much only farmers, heavy duty job gardeners, country folk, and people with estates, or very large properties. Average householders who had 'em were very few and far between. Here in the burbs many more folk have them, than in comparable burbs over there. So there's a rarity to them and with rarity comes scarcity of dealers and specialty item status. Folks were also kind of frugal and practical where and when I grew up, they didn't buy stuff unless they could justify it everywhich way. Here it's almost part of a way of life for so many folks it doesn't even prompt much question.

Now with CAD, I saw a 251 the other day and drooled ever-so slightly. But at least now my year-old 250 looks kinda vintage lol.


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd Love to see this Clean, Dry ms241c Powerhead put on an accurate scale.


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 4, 2013)

I would also Love to see this Mastermind Ported 241c put head-to-head with a totally stock ms261, (or 353, or 346, or 350, or 51XX). I think we would all expect the ported 241 to outperform a stock 50cc saw, and that is where it's real attraction would be.

I think the 241 compares favorably to a dolly 420. The dolly has Two (bar) Nuts, but the 241 has M-Tune, and Better (?) air filtration.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;vXGhvoekY44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXGhvoekY44[/video]


opcorn:


----------



## groundup (Mar 4, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> I would also Love to see this Mastermind Ported 241c put head-to-head with a totally stock ms261, (or 353, or 346, or 350, or 51XX). I think we would all expect the ported 241 to outperform a stock 50cc saw, and that is where it's real attraction would be.
> 
> I think the 241 compares favorably to a dolly 420. The dolly has Two (bar) Nuts, but the 241 has M-Tune, and Better (?) air filtration.



I'd like to see anything at this point


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

groundup said:


> I'd like to see anything at this point



Me too. That Mastermind is a bastard.

I did get some Echo parts today though. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## CR500 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Me too. That Mastermind is a bastard.
> 
> I did get some Echo parts today though. :msp_thumbsup:



You can sweet talk us with Echo parts but it aint no 241 lol


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

CR500 said:


> You can sweet talk us with Echo parts but it aint no 241 lol



I've had a hell of a time not shoving everything down to the end of the bench of this one ya know.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 5, 2013)

You have good self control Randy... real good.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> You have good self control Randy... real good.



I have commitments. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## huskydude (Mar 5, 2013)

This thread sucks. I don't even like Stihl's but am curious to see how this one plays out. I like small ripping saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

huskydude said:


> This thread sucks. I don't even like Stihl's but am curious to see how this one plays out. I like small ripping saws.



Try to keep up. The saw is here........ :msp_sneaky:


----------



## huskydude (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah but 13 pages in and no pics of your work :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

Acceleration of this saw can cause injury.....


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Randy's definately breaking some records regarding length of "build threads". Used to we would get before videos on the first page now we cant get a video within page 20.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 5, 2013)

He is most likely doing what wise people do at night DRINK BEER AND EAT BACON with a little pecan pie.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

jakewells said:


> He is most likely doing what wise people do at night DRINK BEER AND EAT BACON with a little pecan pie.



I don't drink.......should I start?


----------



## bcorradi (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I don't drink.......should I start?


beer probably isn't the ticket, but a good dose of sundrop would maybe get these build threads done sooner .


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 5, 2013)

Lucky he hasnt got the second one yet.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 5, 2013)

I miss the soda "Surge" that stuff was banned from my High School. It was phenominal.


----------



## bcorradi (Mar 5, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> I miss the soda "Surge" that stuff was banned from my High School. It was phenominal.



I think i remember that stuff....i consume enough mt. dew or sundrop in a day....i don't need anything so called more potent.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 5, 2013)

Do yas wont me to put some pics of it up.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

bcorradi said:


> I think i remember that stuff....i consume enough mt. dew or sundrop in a day....i don't need anything so called more potent.



I'm like that on coffee


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 5, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a litre o' cola right about now...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Do yas wont me to put some pics of it up.



I'm gonna unbox her when I get back from Nashville tomorrow......


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 5, 2013)

I think the last time the little fella got used the misses trimmed the roses with him,they need doing again. :jester:


----------



## CR500 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Acceleration of this saw can cause injury.....




“Speed has never killed anyone. Suddenly becoming stationary, that's what gets you.”

― Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## David (saltas) (Mar 5, 2013)

*pictures*


----------



## David (saltas) (Mar 5, 2013)

*more pictures*


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thats the one isnt he so quiet.
As Darren said once,ya just wont to roll him over and tickle his belly.


----------



## David (saltas) (Mar 5, 2013)

*HARDWOOD all have new chains MS017 MS241 MS261 all stock*

[video=youtube;by-0JG6ocZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=by-0JG6ocZQ#t=0s[/video]


----------



## deye223 (Mar 5, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Thats the one isnt he so quiet.
> As Darren said once,ya just wont to roll him over and tickle his belly.



yep reminds me of a little fat english bulldog pup


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sweet video david. Thanks for posting. 

So whats the big deal with the 241? We can't get it here in the states? *I'll apologize for not seeing this answer if its in this thread somewhere already*


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 5, 2013)

Keep watching this thread.
They are the smallest pro saw with MTronic auto tune carb.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> I wouldn't mind a litre o' cola right about now...



A large?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 5, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> A large?



Thats what Thorny said!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Keep watching this thread.
> They are the smallest pro saw with MTronic auto tune carb.



I'll be getting some good knot free wood for fair comparison videos Andrew......thanks for your patience my friend. 

I was really hoping to have both saws here before I tore into either........but that may not be possible. 

Thanks for posting those pictures and video David. I'm so slammed with saw work it's not funny. I was contacted this morning about 3 more and those guys said they were ok with a month or more waiting list........it's an honor that any of you guys would allow me to work on a saw for you, let alone be willing to wait. 

I'll get started with some videos on this 241 as soon as it stops raining. I want to do some video comparisons. First stock, then with a muffler mod, then fully ported. That way we can see how much is gained in each step....and how the m-tronic system compensates for those changes. 

I have the Husky software for the Autotunes.......right now I'm wishing I had the Stihl version.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be getting some good knot free wood for fair comparison videos Andrew......thanks for your patience my friend.
> 
> I was really hoping to have both saws here before I tore into either........but that may not be possible.
> 
> ...





I am sure someone here can hook you up with the software. If you need any special cables made up or anything of the sort, let me know and I will see what I got.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> I am sure someone here can hook you up with the software. If you need any special cables made up or anything of the sort, let me know and I will see what I got.



Stihl has a clamp on anyone but dealers owning their stuff.......hell I doubt I could even find a dealer that has that software.....

I've gotten letters from their lawyers before......the Stihl Gestapo ain't playing. :msp_wink:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Stihl has a clamp on anyone but dealers owning their stuff.......hell I doubt I could even find a dealer that has that software.....
> 
> I've gotten letters from their lawyers before......the Stihl Gestapo ain't playing. :msp_wink:



Maybe you just need to try a different dealer? 

My local guy says this is the best thing he has ever used to work on Stihls.

Stihl m-tronic update tool version 2.0.7


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Stihl has a clamp on anyone but dealers owning their stuff.......hell I doubt I could even find a dealer that has that software.....
> 
> I've gotten letters from their lawyers before......the Stihl Gestapo ain't playing. :msp_wink:



That's my biggest gripe about Stihl equipment. Husky, Echo, Poulan, anyone else I can look up parts on line and make it easier for me to ensure I get the right part at a local dealer. Stihl keeps all of that secret info in the trusty vault....

Harley did it to a program for working on fuel maps for Buells. They told everyone that it would ruin the computer and void the factory warranty etc etc until they just made a deal with the software developer and he pull it off the net. Three days after they announced the end of Buell production, they sent a memo to dealers recommending they use this program to fix drive-ability issues! :mad2:

If a person buys the machine.. they should be able to see parts break downs and such. 


Anyways.. end rant and back on topic!

opcorn:


----------



## ptjeep (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Stihl has a clamp on anyone but dealers owning their stuff.......hell I doubt I could even find a dealer that has that software.....
> 
> I've gotten letters from their lawyers before......the Stihl Gestapo ain't playing. :msp_wink:



Local shop here in knoxville has the stihl software but i doubt they would lend it out. lol seems like it was around $800-900.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 5, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> That's my biggest gripe about Stihl equipment. Husky, Echo, Poulan, anyone else I can look up parts on line and make it easier for me to ensure I get the right part at a local dealer. Stihl keeps all of that secret info in the trusty vault....
> 
> Harley did it to a program for working on fuel maps for Buells. They told everyone that it would ruin the computer and void the factory warranty etc etc until they just made a deal with the software developer and he pull it off the net. Three days after they announced the end of Buell production, they sent a memo to dealers recommending they use this program to fix drive-ability issues! :mad2:
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

I just got back from Nashville......my wife had to see her heart doctor. She doesn't drive anymore. (epilepsy) 

The wind is blowing a storm in here......I hope it blows over without any damage. :msp_sad:


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just got back from Nashville......my wife had to see her heart doctor. She doesn't drive anymore. (epilepsy)
> 
> The wind is blowing a storm in here......I hope it blows over without any damage. :msp_sad:



Who was the young lady I spoke with on the phone?


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Jon.


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Jon.



When did he complete the "transformation"?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

mweba said:


> Who was the young lady I spoke with on the phone?



That must have been my daughter.....?


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That must have been my daughter.....?



She told me this one would be done tonight and the Echo tomorrow. Good to hear.


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That must have been my daughter.....?



She was pleasant to talk with. Agreed to photo copy your little black book and email the finding.


Anywho, I sent you some "files" over the interweb.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> She told me this one would be done tonight and the Echo tomorrow. Good to hear.



TL;DR :msp_wink:



mweba said:


> She was pleasant to talk with. Agreed to photo copy your little black book and email the finding.
> 
> 
> Anywho, I sent you some "files" over the interweb.



Cool beans man......I just got a chance to "play" with my new technology yesterday. :msp_smile:


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just got a chance to "play" with my new technology yesterday. :msp_smile:



Is that what the kids call it these days?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

mweba said:


> Is that what the kids call it these days?



Where did you send it? I ain't seeing it.


----------



## young (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> TL;DR :msp_wink:



you can read?!?!?!?!?!:tongue2:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

young said:


> you can read?!?!?!?!?!:tongue2:



Huh?


----------



## young (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Huh?



what?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just got back from Nashville......my wife had to see her heart doctor. She doesn't drive anymore. (epilepsy)
> 
> The wind is blowing a storm in here......I hope it blows over without any damage. :msp_sad:



hope all is ok


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 5, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> hope all is ok



You read my mind.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> hope all is ok



Everything is great. She has a pacemaker and the battery has 14.5 years left on it.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Everything is great. She has a pacemaker and the battery has 14.5 years left on it.



Don't you wish they put one of those in your cell phone? The battery, not the pacemaker................


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

PaladinMan187 said:


> Don't you wish they put one of those in your cell phone? The battery, not the pacemaker................



In my camera.....that's where I need a good battery. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## excess650 (Mar 5, 2013)

burrrrrrrrp!...someone just HAD to say pecan pie, now didn't they?

As for the little Stihl, its a fat baby, but hey, it has a great air filter. It seems to weigh as much as an 026, and I know which I would rather run. My Makita DCS401 weighs 10.5# with 14" B&C. I'll have to drain one of them to see what they weigh without fluids, B&C. 

At the rate the Echo is coming along, this saw should make it back to Australia by August opcorn: 







2014


----------



## MCW (Mar 6, 2013)

Ah well guys. Thought I'd put a few videos of my little 241 up to fill in the gaps. Great little saw these things. As I have discovered in the last week the one thing that Stihl does well is felling spikes. Husky haven't got a clue. My 550's spikes are an absolute joke. Every tree in Sweden must be 10" diameter and perfectly round. It's hard to pivot a saw on the case and I already have paint coming off and a bent muffler. The 241 doesn't have anywhere near the same grunt but is a great little saw to use.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/LUtGaleuKB4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/cZxqcVQYjvo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

This is where the little buggar pays for itself. I think it's knocked over nearly 3000 trees already...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/yBOdhwxnURk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

This was yesterday. I need this little thing at the moment otherwise it would have already been posted to Randy along with Andrew's saw. Randy actually recommended that I send mine later on after Andrew's saw has been used as a test mule  I'm running a 16" 3/8"LP bar at the moment and a 7 tooth Picco rim. Cuts like lightning with this combo but sadly doesn't stay sharp long...










Rudolf73 said:


> You do get lucky sometimes though, I had a saw arrive here a few weeks ago in 5 business days... not bad at all.



Yeah occasionally one whips through Rudy.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey Matt is that 3/8 LP full chisel or semi? Stihl also recommends 3/8 LP over .325 for faster cutting speeds. Will have to try it some time.


----------



## MCW (Mar 6, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Hey Matt is that 3/8 LP full chisel or semi? Stihl also recommends 3/8 LP over .325 for faster cutting speeds. Will have to try it some time.



Nah it's semi Rudy. Interestingly mate the 3/8"LP cuts so smoothly that there is really no feel to it on bigger trees. The full chisel 3/8"LP is even worse (by the way Stihl are releasing the 3/8"LP full chisel soon without the bumper links  ).
I have had no end of trouble lining cuts up on trees larger than the bar length using low profile chain compared to .325". You just can't tell if you've cut straight through the hinge or not. The 241 and LP is awesome for limbing though, but then again so is the 200T.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 6, 2013)

MCW said:


> Nah it's semi Rudy. Interestingly mate the 3/8"LP cuts so smoothly that there is really no feel to it on bigger trees. The full chisel 3/8"LP is even worse (by the way Stihl are releasing the 3/8"LP full chisel soon without the bumper links  ).
> I have had no end of trouble lining cuts up on trees larger than the bar length using low profile chain compared to .325". You just can't tell if you've cut straight through the hinge or not. The 241 and LP is awesome for limbing though, but then again so is the 200T.



Oh that must be the one stihl is talking about (63PS) with a 20% cutting speed improvement compared to regular .325.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mmm 233 posts and page 17.:cool2:


----------



## MCW (Mar 6, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Oh that must be the one stihl is talking about (63PS) with a 20% cutting speed improvement compared to regular .325.



Yeah it's quick mate, no doubt about it. Shaun (Imagineero) has mentioned before though that it does tend to pull a saw like the 200T down too much in the cut and I have to agree. I run Carlton N1 on the 200T and all in all I think it's faster and definately wears a lot better.
On the 241 though the 63PS3 is way faster and awesome in green, clean wood. The Picco7 rim is also basically the same diameter as an 8 tooth .325" rim so chain speed is right up there as well.
On my stock 241 it is actually faster with a 7 pin rim running .325" than an 8 pin. After Randy's mods the 8 pin will surely be a lot faster


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 6, 2013)

so has anything build wise happened yet. 17 pages and 374 likes, sure hope at least a pic of it on his bench has been posted. i have no time to look through 16 pages of build talk. that damn chimp starts a thread early, then lets people post away until they are bord of it, then he posts the build, and lets people post away about the build until the end and somehow he ends up with a 5 star thread. i know his tricks


----------



## MCW (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey on another note Stihl look like they'll have some awesome deals going on the MS241C soon in Australia. $150 cash back has been mentioned plus a heavily discounted RRP.
Probably because the average consumer (like myself) couldn't justify paying a RRP of AUD$1249 (USD$1280 approx) for one.
I have no doubt that they were selling very few of these saws in Australia at that price.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 6, 2013)

MCW said:


> Hey on another note Stihl look like they'll have some awesome deals going on the MS241C soon in Australia. $150 cash back has been mentioned plus a heavily discounted RRP.
> Probably because the average consumer (like myself) couldn't justify paying a RRP of AUD$1249 (USD$1280 approx) for one.
> I have no doubt that they were selling very few of these saws in Australia at that price.



Hopefully the price does come down to something more reasonable. If not I remember one of the UK members offering to look into buying and shipping some out...


----------



## MCW (Mar 6, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Hopefully the price does come down to something more reasonable. If not I remember one of the UK members offering to look into buying and shipping some out...



The new price with cashback looks like it will be very close actually.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 6, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> so has anything build wise happened yet. 17 pages and 374 likes, sure hope at least a pic of it on his bench has been posted. i have no time to look through 16 pages of build talk. that damn chimp starts a thread early, then lets people post away until they are bord of it, then he posts the build, and lets people post away about the build until the end and somehow he ends up with a 5 star thread. i know his tricks



yeah he must moonlight for the tv networks :big_smile:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 6, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> He's working on that Potato-like figure.




....on a stick.









Mastermind said:


> Stihl has a clamp on anyone but dealers owning their stuff.......hell I doubt I could even find a dealer that has that software.....
> 
> *I've gotten letters from their lawyers before*......the Stihl Gestapo ain't playing. :msp_wink:



What fer? Wassit somethin' to do with the innerds of the 461? Stuck Fihl...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 6, 2013)

think my movie thingy is broked ,havent seen one of this saw yet :msp_sneaky:


----------



## wyk (Mar 6, 2013)

Is it ported yet? Did I miss it?


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 6, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Is it ported yet? Did I miss it?



No, not yet. You are right on time!


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 6, 2013)

*kinda startin' to feel like ole' Linus here...*

























just messin' witcha Randy


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Mmm 233 posts and page 17.:cool2:





westcoaster90 said:


> so has anything build wise happened yet. 17 pages and 374 likes, sure hope at least a pic of it on his bench has been posted. i have no time to look through 16 pages of build talk. that damn chimp starts a thread early, then lets people post away until they are bord of it, then he posts the build, and lets people post away about the build until the end and somehow he ends up with a 5 star thread. i know his tricks



I worked for Barnham & Bailey Circus for awhile......if I didn't learn anything else, I learned how to work a crowd. 


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## excess650 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I worked for Barnham & Bailey Circus for awhile......if I didn't learn anything else, I learned how to work a crowd.
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



The story I heard was that you were a top hand on a fishin' boat. Back then they called you "Master Baiter".


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## excess650 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



striptease?:msp_confused:

Where's the music?...and I DON'T mean banjo music!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## thomas1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



You're lucky it got there at all, they put the wrong name on it and spelled Cuddle wrong.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hooorayyy for photos!!


----------



## CR500 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



About time lol
Lookin forward to this build Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

CR500 said:


> About time lol
> Lookin forward to this build Randy.



I have 4 saws that MUST be done before I start this one.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I have 4 saws that MUST be done before I start this one.



Booooooooooooooooooooo!





Kidding.





Yessssssssssssssssss!, 10 - 15 more pages of nonsense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 6, 2013)

maybe it's just all the hype, but I'm startin' to feel a little romantic in my pants for that little saw.....


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Mar 6, 2013)

When are they gonna sell these in the us? Anyone have an idea? Last time I was at my dealer he said he could order parts for one but couldn't get one, kinda strange....


----------



## excess650 (Mar 6, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> maybe it's just all the hype, but I'm startin' to feel a little romantic in my pants for that little saw.....



small saws for small wood.....just sayin'...and stuff:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgrizz (Mar 6, 2013)

4 more? I was going to ask if you could give us a countdown of how many more you needed to do but for 4 more that isnt all that bad .
I am sure its going to be worth the wait :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> maybe it's just all the hype, but I'm startin' to feel a little romantic in my pants for that little saw.....





excess650 said:


> small saws for small wood.....just sayin'...and stuff:hmm3grin2orange:



OOOOOOHHHHHH Snap.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

sgrizz said:


> 4 more? I was going to ask if you could give us a countdown of how many more you needed to do but for 4 more that isnt all that bad .
> I am sure its going to be worth the wait :msp_thumbup:



I can only get four done a week......we also do rebuilds and repairs so......


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> OOOOOOHHHHHH Snap.



guess he only likes guys, errrrrrrr saws, with long bars :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> guess he only likes guys, errrrrrrr saws, with long bars :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



So you're saying that maybe he likes em big and stuff? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

How many more pages before this saw gets started? :msp_unsure:


----------



## DSS (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> How many more pages before this saw gets started? :msp_unsure:




40%


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> How many more pages before this saw gets started? :msp_unsure:



241


----------



## CR500 (Mar 6, 2013)

More nonsense..... I'm thinkin 12 more pages of the stuff.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

I think the 610EVL has the record for "Most Bull Spit" in a single saw build thread. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I think the 610EVL has the record for "Most Bull Spit" in a single saw build thread. :msp_thumbup:



records are meant to be broken :msp_thumbup:


----------



## excess650 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I think the 610EVL has the record for "Most Bull Spit" in a single saw build thread. :msp_thumbup:



....and there is no proof the SOB is finished! I meant the saw....errr I think.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I've heard these saws are down on rpm's, do you think you'll be able to get another 500rpm out of it?


----------



## DSS (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm just here for moral support. I'm really not that interested in this little computerized pisscutter of a saw. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 6, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I've heard these saws are down on rpm's, do you think you'll be able to get another 500rpm out of it?



40%.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Any chance there will be before videos of this saw, or will you be following the new trend of not be able to validate any gains you have or haven't made?


----------



## excess650 (Mar 6, 2013)

DSS said:


> I'm just here for moron support. I'm really not that interested in this little computerized pisscutter of a saw. :msp_tongue:



I fixed that for ya!


:monkey:


----------



## excess650 (Mar 6, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Any chance there will be before videos of this saw, or will you be following the new trend of not be able to validate any gains you have or haven't made?



:msp_w00t:  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 6, 2013)

may as well start a "Mastermind Meets the Ms661 " now ,im sure one will be there one of these days :msp_tongue:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 6, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> may as well start a "Mastermind Meets the Ms661 " now ,im sure one will be there one of these days :msp_tongue:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Any chance there will be before videos of this saw, or will you be following the new trend of not be able to validate any gains you have or haven't made?



Oh yeah Tom.......there will be a collection of video evidence. That way if I lose 40% you will be able to kick my sack like it should be kicked..........................

........................but if I gain 40%........I'll be expecting you to........well you get the idea. 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> may as well start a "Mastermind Meets the Ms661 " now ,im sure one will be there one of these days :msp_tongue:



Post of the year right there.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> sure is nice to see the bear and the bovine at play again. your valued contributions here are just endless. otstir:otstir:otstir:



It takes a little of everything to make this place what it is.........


----------



## CATDIESEL (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It takes a little of everything to make this place what it is.........


you said a mouthful there...............


----------



## excess650 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



the baby 441 

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/VMnjF1O4eH0?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mtrees (Mar 6, 2013)

Speaking of 441???


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

mtrees said:


> Speaking of 441???



Soon......I hope. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Fire8 (Mar 6, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> may as well start a "Mastermind Meets the Ms661 " now ,im sure one will be there one of these days :msp_tongue:



661-11=_________ and its there waiting


----------



## mtrees (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Soon......I hope. :msp_mellow:



Just poking no worries


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



hay randy. i see what looks to be a husqvarna clutch cover on your bench there behind the stihl. you best clear any husqvarna stuff off the bench otherwise this build might not go as planned :msp_unsure:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 7, 2013)

A Randy is the little fella all right,keep him away from them other coloured saws he gets a bit funny,but he likes and look up to his bigger Stihl brothers.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> A Randy is the little fella all right,keep him away from then other coloured saws he gets a bit funny,but he likes and look up to his bigger Stihl brothers.



I sat him next to an 088 for the night Andrew.


----------



## young (Mar 7, 2013)

i got nothing........good to say so ill keep quiet.

edit ill post this instead.

you're famous you fat head chimp.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 7, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> hay randy. i see what looks to be a husqvarna clutch cover on your bench there behind the stihl. you best clear any husqvarna stuff off the bench otherwise this build might not go as planned :msp_unsure:




Pshh..... the more orange he gets on that saw the better it will run.otstir:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 7, 2013)

young said:


> i got nothing........good to say so ill keep quiet.



Mann quit yammering, 42cc is the new 70cc... just sayin'





:msp_razz:


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 7, 2013)

young said:


> i got nothing........good to say so ill keep quiet.
> 
> edit ill post this instead.
> 
> you're famous you fat head chimp.



so now we have to share him with other forums? no wonder he's a month out


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 7, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> so now we have to share him with other forums? no wonder he's a month out



Yeah the Germans are onto him... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## David (saltas) (Mar 7, 2013)

*tachometer*

Randy

Getting a tachometer to work will be a challenge on the MS241

Many have tried and failed

you might want to investigate this now so you can work it out while finishing the four bench jobs ahead of it


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 7, 2013)

Good point, same with the 441C MTronics as well i wonder if there is a way to get past there set max rpm.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I sat him next to an 088 for the night Andrew.



hope he doesn't get litle di oops BAR syndrome :msp_lol:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh yeah.....about the little saw. Max rpm out of the wood is of no concern to me. 

If we can raise the rpm in the cut......well now that would make me a happy guy. :msp_thumbup:

I've found that the rev limited coils on Husqvarna saws make stronger runners in the wood than the unlimited ones do.....I'll take all the blue 14,100 coils I can find.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 7, 2013)

DSS said:


> Now run along with your little saws and prune a tree.



*Reported*



Mastermind said:


> Oh yeah.....about the little saw. Max rpm out of the wood is of no concern to me.
> 
> If we can raise the rpm in the cut......well now that would make me a happy guy. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> *I've found that the rev limited coils on Husqvarna saws make stronger runners* in the wood than the unlimited ones do.....I'll take all the blue 14,100 coils I can find.



That's been my experience. I got a blue coil on every one of my saws.


----------



## moody (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Oh yeah.....about the little saw. Max rpm out of the wood is of no concern to me.
> 
> If we can raise the rpm in the cut......well now that would make me a happy guy. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I've found that the rev limited coils on Husqvarna saws make stronger runners in the wood than the unlimited ones do.....I'll take all the blue 14,100 coils I can find.



I wonder why this is?


----------



## deye223 (Mar 7, 2013)

moody said:


> I wonder why this is?



probably timing advance


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

moody said:


> I wonder why this is?





deye223 said:


> probably timing advance



Bingo...


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 7, 2013)

deye223 said:


> probably timing advance





Mastermind said:


> Bingo...



They definitely act like they have a timing advance at around 8k and higher. 

I've tried to find a technical bulletin on it but haven't seen one.


----------



## moody (Mar 7, 2013)

deye223 said:


> probably timing advance



Good call. Learn something everyday. I thought the unlimited coils had timing advance too?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

moody said:


> Good call. Learn something everyday. I thought the unlimited coils had timing advance too?



They do but the curve is different. It's seems like the limited coils are better suited for our desires. 

Someday (if I ever get time) I want to do a compro with a timing tight.


----------



## MCW (Mar 7, 2013)

Some more 241 piccys from yesterday. All small trees with maybe a max trunk diameter of 10". Lots of limbing involved as well to gain access to the trunk.
I ran both my bog stock 241 with a 16" bar, 7 pin rim, and Carlton K3 .325" semi chisel and my muffler modded 550XP with 18" bar, 8 pin rim, and Carlton K1 semi chisel. I averaged 95 trees a tank with the little Stihl and 75 a tank with the 550XP. I dropped just over 100 an hour average with the 241 and just over 90 an hour with the 550. Running the numbers over the day the little 241 therefore dropped around 10% more trees in the same amount of time than the 550XP taking into account fuel refills etc.
There is absolutely no doubt that the 550 is a faster saw in larger cuts (WAY faster) and is an absolute weapon for 50cc. Goes to show that speed in some situations such as this doesn't make as much difference as people think. Despite being a Husky fan the 241 is a lot nicer to use and has a lot better filter with the HD2. Paper specs therefore mean jack sh*t after actually using both.
It was an interesting comparo yesterday despite being just under 40°C (104°f) and with high humidity. I was sweating my tits off.

This was the amount of trees felled with one tank on the 241. It also ran out on the backcut which left it in a lovely position to refill. With the oiler wound up it was running just under 1:1 on the fuel oil.












David (saltas) said:


> Getting a tachometer to work will be a challenge on the MS241



Stihl make a tacho to suit the M-Tronics. Around the AUD$200-220 mark or thereabouts. Bennn*e on here has one.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2013)

There have been some post deletions, some warnings, and some infractions. Maybe what started out as a good thread can stay that way now.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Interesting find on an Autotune Husky today. I thought I built in an air leak when I ported it. It was slow coming down to idle and just had that lean sound coming off the throttle. 

Turns out it was the strato butterfly not quite closing all the way.


----------



## MCW (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Interesting find on an Autotune Husky today. I thought I built in an air leak when I ported it. It was slow coming down to idle and just had that lean sound coming off the throttle.
> 
> Turns out it was the strato butterfly not quite closing all the way.



Please report back when you've modded the 241 Randy. Enough of these information tidbits on other brands


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Interesting find on an Autotune Husky today. I thought I built in an air leak when I ported it. It was slow coming down to idle and just had that lean sound coming off the throttle.
> 
> Turns out it was the strato butterfly not quite closing all the way.



I guess thats why they call you Air Leak Evans ;-)


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Oh yeah.....about the little saw. Max rpm out of the wood is of no concern to me.
> 
> If we can raise the rpm in the cut......well now that would make me a happy guy. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I've found that the rev limited coils on Husqvarna saws make stronger runners in the wood than the unlimited ones do.....I'll take all the blue 14,100 coils I can find.



Are you using these coils on bigger saws like the 390 or just the 346?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> Are you using these coils on bigger saws like the 390 or just the 346?



Yeah Andre I use them on all the Huskys I build if I have them. 

On the 390s and 372s it allows me to give the user a RPM to set the saw at that's below the rev limit. On the 372 I ask them to tune between 13,600 and 13,800....on the 390 13,400 - 13,600.


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Mar 10, 2013)

I really hope when Randy builds this saw he starts a new thread. Mastermind builds the 241c-m!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

Stihl n Wood said:


> I really hope when Randy builds this saw he starts a new thread. Mastermind builds the 241c-m!!



That's the plan


----------



## UK Rich (Mar 10, 2013)

I just read 23 pages. ####.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 10, 2013)

UK Rich said:


> I just read 23 pages. ####.



Good read though right... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 10, 2013)

I already predicted we'll hit thirty pages here before Randy cracks open either of the saws. Here's a couple pics of an 'old school' lightweight, high performance 'pro construction' 40cc class saw to tide you over.


----------



## rburg (Mar 10, 2013)

That was a mighty good 40cc saw back in the day.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

rburg said:


> That was a mighty good 40cc saw back in the day.



Still is.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's the plan



Let us know when you start the new thread....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deye223 (Mar 10, 2013)

why start a new thread this one is like an old pair of comfy boots 

and it's got it's own zip code :byebye:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 10, 2013)

deye223 said:


> why start a new thread this one is like an old pair of comfy boots
> 
> and it's got it's own zip code :byebye:



Darren you should get a 241... just sayin'


----------



## deye223 (Mar 10, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Darren you should get a 241... just sayin'



rudi if i get a smaller saw than a 261/261c-m it's gunna be a 201t with mods :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 10, 2013)

deye223 said:


> rudi if i get a smaller saw than a 261/261c-m it's gunna be a 201t with mods :msp_thumbsup:



I hear ya man, I'm thinking a 201 rear handle would be fun for limbing also.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 10, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> I hear ya man, I'm thinking a 201 rear handle would be fun for limbing also.



yeah but it's an ugly looking pig


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 11, 2013)

Chainsaw.........






Just trying to stay relevant.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Chainsaw.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is a cute lil saw isnt it


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 11, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> that is a cute lil saw isnt it



It sure is.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 11, 2013)

deye223 said:


> 513 000 km and had to put another donk in her but



braggart.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Chainsaw.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice try. Isn't it aggravating when a group goes roaring through your thread and completely derails it? Aggravating indeed.

I'll move the car posts to the car section.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 11, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Nice try. Isn't it aggravating when a group goes roaring through your thread and completely derails it? Aggravating indeed.
> 
> I'll move the car posts to the car section.



*laughs* I figured since he said he was already going to make a new thread I would put it back up on top, whatever the content was. MeaCulpa.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 11, 2013)

PaladinMan187 said:


> *laughs* I figured since he said he was already going to make a new thread I would put it back up on top, whatever the content was. MeaCulpa.



Noted. And remembered.


----------



## wyk (Mar 11, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Nice try. Isn't it aggravating when a group goes roaring through your thread and completely derails it? Aggravating indeed.
> 
> I'll move the car posts to the car section.



No offense, but WHAT thread? This thread never had anything to do with porting a 241 and Randy's already admitted this thread never will...


----------



## Gologit (Mar 11, 2013)

reindeer said:


> No offense, but WHAT thread? This thread never had anything to do with porting a 241 and Randy's already admitted this thread never will...



And your point is?


----------



## wyk (Mar 12, 2013)

Gologit said:


> And your point is?



Fairly clear, I thought. But there's no accounting for some folks 

In any case, it looks like Randy may have gone the way of Bradly here. It's all turned in to advertising. That's OK, he pays his dues to AS, anyways. I wish all you guys luck. I hope maybe some day that we see a 241 porting thread. I think that would be cool.


----------



## russhd1997 (Mar 12, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Fairly clear, I thought. But there's no accounting for some folks
> 
> In any case, it looks like Randy may have gone the way of Bradly here. It's all turned in to advertising. That's OK, he pays his dues to AS, anyways. I wish all you guys luck. I hope maybe some day that we see a 241 porting thread. I think that would be cool.



It will happen. Randy is a busy guy and puts the saws the people make a living with at the front of the line. It took more than 60 pages of BS before we saw a video of the EVL 610 in some wood. I like the BS myself! :msp_wink:


----------



## nmurph (Mar 12, 2013)

excess650 said:


> ...As for the little Stihl, its a fat baby, but hey, it has a great air filter...



Sort of Stihl's MO of late.



excess650 said:


> ...My Makita DCS401 weighs 10.5# with 14" B&C. I'll have to drain one of them to see what they weigh without fluids, B&C...



401s are 9lb 2oz. 

I remember Randy stating he was working on one a couple of years ago. I would like to hear how that turned out.





russhd1997 said:


> It will happen. Randy is a busy guy and puts the saws the people make a living with at the front of the line. It took more than 60 pages of BS before we saw a video of the EVL 610 in some wood. I like the BS myself! :msp_wink:



There's a vid of it cutting wood? Who'd a thunk it. The last thing I saw was Jon standing in a doorway, blipping the throttle like some kind of voyeur just wishing he could cut something with it.


----------



## russhd1997 (Mar 12, 2013)

nmurph said:


> There's a vid of it cutting wood? Who'd a thunk it. The last thing I saw was Jon standing in a doorway, blipping the throttle like some kind of voyeur just wishing he could cut something with it.



When Jon was blipping the throttle he was just doing his  impression and teasing us. It went up against a Husky and beat it in the wood cutting video which is in the vicinity of page 60. :msp_smile:


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 12, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Nice try. Isn't it aggravating when a group goes roaring through your thread and completely derails it? Aggravating indeed.
> 
> I'll move the car posts to the car section.



I actualy have the impression that this guy, I think his name is something like Randy, is trying to derail a perfectly good thread by showing a chainsaw, I mean this is really annoying! Somebody should say something so that it never happens again! 















7


----------



## bennn*e (Mar 18, 2013)

MCW said:


> The new price with cashback looks like it will be very close actually.



When I last calulated it its actually cheaper here with the new RRP and the bonus bucks :msp_biggrin:


----------



## deye223 (Mar 18, 2013)

bennn*e said:


> When I last calulated it its actually cheaper here with the new RRP and the bonus bucks :msp_biggrin:



bennn*e the last time they had the bonus bucks the local dealer told me son that he wasn't participating ????

i'll go and see tomorrow


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 23, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## DSS (Mar 23, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> opcorn:




Don't be hogging all the snacks


----------



## excess650 (Mar 23, 2013)

DSS said:


> Don't be hogging all the snacks



He's just trying to maintain his girlish figure!


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 23, 2013)

DSS said:


> Don't be hogging all the snacks



I feel shame:msp_sad:


----------



## DSS (Mar 23, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> I feel shame:msp_sad:




Its ok brody. We don't hate you cause you is the sexiest biotch here. And stuff


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 23, 2013)

I fail to see the need for the new breed of 42/43cc pro saws, as the weight is far too close to some 50cc saws, and the power is nowhere close. opcorn:


----------



## DSS (Mar 23, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I fail to see the need for the new breed of 42/43cc pro saws, as the weight is far too close to some 50cc saws, and the power is nowhere close. opcorn:




I didn't think you noticed things like that Niko.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 23, 2013)

Come on niko it's the m tropic that makes it worth while


----------



## Currently (Mar 23, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I fail to see the need for the new breed of 42/43cc pro saws, as the weight is far too close to some 50cc saws, and the power is nowhere close. opcorn:



I took care of that power to weight issue by meeting this ole Tennessee redneck and giving him a little money. 

Could of sworn I saw buzzards in the trees, heard a little banjo music and some squealing in the distance. Needless to say, I tread very carefully there. :hmm3grin2orange:

I think I can now hold my own against any stock husky out there unless the owner has a big peepee and then I'll just let him win!


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 23, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I fail to see the need for the new breed of 42/43cc pro saws, as the weight is far too close to some 50cc saws, and the power is nowhere close. opcorn:



need? who said anything about need? I just love the idea of a tiny saw with a big bite. I bet Randy gets that saw right on the heels of the 50cc saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't have a problem with any of that - having fun is great! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## super3 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've found that the rev limited coils on Husqvarna saws make stronger runners in the wood than the unlimited ones do.....I'll take all the blue 14,100 coils I can find.







So............Yer saying you have or have built a blue coil 346 that has beat up on a certain black coil 346 that resides a bit north of you? :confused2:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm sorry for taking so long on this Nik. I've amassed a collection of 40cc saws to do a comparison with. As soon as we get some wood (and time) here the show will commence. These saws are all stock now.....and they will all be ported when done. 




super3 said:


> So............Yer saying you have or have built a blue coil 346 that has beat up on a certain black coil 346 that resides a bit north of you? :confused2:



I don't have a clue what you are talking about. Plain talk is really simple to understand......don't speak in riddles.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 24, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> need? who said anything about need? I just love the idea of a tiny saw with a big bite. I bet Randy gets that saw right on the heels of the 50cc saws.



I got a 45cc saw that runs all day long with stock 70cc saws.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 24, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> I got a 45cc saw that runs all day long with stock 70cc saws.



pic or it's bs :hmm3grin2orange::msp_smile:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm sorry for taking so long on this Nik. *I've amassed a collection of 40cc saws to do a comparison with. As soon as we get some wood (and time) here the show will commence. These saws are all stock now.....and they will all be ported when done....*



Does that collection include a good healthy Super E-Z Auto???opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Does that collection include a good healthy Super E-Z Auto???opcorn:



It sure does.


----------



## bcorradi (Mar 24, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> I got a 45cc saw that runs all day long with stock 70cc saws.


Ya I'm not even sure why they sell 70cc saws anymore.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 24, 2013)

bcorradi said:


> Ya I'm not even sure why they sell 70cc saws anymore.



so they can nock off 90cc saws


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 24, 2013)

so just curious of there has been any other pics other then it on his bench so far? of so which page? I should check up on this thread at least twice a week but I can't even remember last time I checked. interested to see how this mtronic is set up. damn you chimp :rant:...........................


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 24, 2013)

Is a Dolmar 420/421 included?

7


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> Is a Dolmar 420/421 included?
> 
> 7



Redmax, Dolmar, Stihl, and Homelite. 

I'll start a new thread when we get started. I was just so excited that a 241 was coming........and stuff.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 24, 2013)

Randy, I was just bustin' your balls a little. I know in good time you'll have something for us. I had such high hopes for the 543xp, but when I heard it wasn't going to be AT, I was crushed. The 40cc Husky was going to be the perfect addition to my "one from all 3 40cc-60cc-80cc saw plan" *I want a pocket rocket bologna saw damn it!*


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Redmax, Dolmar, Stihl, and Homelite.
> 
> I'll start a new thread when we get started. I was just so excited that a 241 was coming........and stuff.



Post a link to that new thread here when you start it please. Some of us don't have much time to look for 'new' threads in the CS forum. I mostly just check on subscribed threads with new posts...

I'm *IM*patiently waiting for the porting results on that S E-Z.opcorn:


----------



## super3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I don't have a clue what you are talking about. Plain talk is really simple to understand......don't speak in riddles.





No riddle, Wiggs, last spring, you were there.

The black coil 346 that I was referencing placed 1st that day.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

super3 said:


> No riddle, Wiggs, last spring, you were there.
> 
> The black coil 346 that I was referencing placed 1st that day.



I see. My 346 was having bad carb issues that day. It was a 4 on a 1 - 10 scale of my normal 346s.....


----------



## super3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Have you tried a blue and a black on the same saw yet?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Redmax, Dolmar, Stihl, and Homelite.
> 
> I'll start a new thread when we get started. I was just so excited that a 241 was coming........and stuff.



I believe that is a good idea, as this thread went everywhere before anything actually happened. :msp_wink:


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 26, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I believe that is a good idea, as this thread went everywhere before anything actually happened. :msp_wink:



randy's the playa. all his threads go this way but it's cool because his threads deserve five stars. I follow them regardless of whether it's just members hijacking his thread over and over or if he's actually doing a build. I do like to give him a hard time about it though. damn chimp anyways


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> randy's the playa. all his threads go this way but it's cool because his threads deserve five stars. I follow them regardless of whether it's just members hijacking his thread over and over or if he's actually doing a build. I do like to give him a hard time about it though. damn chimp anyways


----------



## nmurph (Mar 26, 2013)

If Randy would ports saws instead of sniffing his butt, he might get this comparo done before the end of the millenium.

[video=youtube;XofxIYyvZ1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XofxIYyvZ1s[/video]


Sorry, I just had to. This has got to be my all time favorite Youtube video.


----------



## excess650 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



so you have a red face?:msp_confused:...embarrassed about how long its taking to get this build going, I suppose..


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 26, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



you sick [email protected]#% .............


----------



## David (saltas) (Mar 27, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I fail to see the need for the new breed of 42/43cc pro saws, as the weight is far too close to some 50cc saws, and the power is nowhere close. opcorn:



I bought a MS 261 then I bought a MS 241I stihl have both
Andrew bought a MS 261 and then bought a MS 241 he stihl has both, well he will when randy gets done with it
Mat bought a MS 261 then I bought a MS 241 he sold the MS 261 but he stihl has the ms 241

Matt is a husky owner and has a preference for them but he also loves his dollmars with good reason.
Matt will criticize a sthil saw when he wants but he will acknowledge there advantages when they have them.

Example HD2 filters the best there is end of discussion
inboard clutches are practical but that is not the only reason for choosing a saw.

do we need a new computer or a new mobile phone no

can a new model have some benefits / improvements yes
will you make use of them ? not unless you want too.

Matt is the least likely stihl fan boy but he has shown that in working conditions that a MS 241 will cut drop more wood on the ground in a all day job than a faster cutting saw that was the same size and lighter. because he did not have to stop and walk back to fuel it as often

see today's job thread.

me I'm a pruner not a logger sure i do drop the odd 24" to 36" trunk but most are smaller and I prefer the MS 241
it is the only saw i have that has a stock muffler and that is desirable in town.

I dont need a 70cc saw I can borrow a ms 660 or a ms 840 any time I want.
I am not likely to start saw milling when the owner of the 660 and the 840 has a lucas mill.
If I wanted a 70 cc saw then it would be a makita but only with a filter upgrade and for price reasons. 
A MS 441 would be cool
a husky well maybe but I have not got CAD that bad yet?

I do want a MS 200 for the right price but I'm just as likely to get a MS 150 apparently they are available just not listed in OZ


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well said.
I think the days with me and a 261 are numbered.
When Randy has tinkered with the 241C will improve my wood cutting,trimming,topping small tree felling no end,we will have the power more of a 261 (not that we need huge power out of this little saw with its type of work it will do).
The key to this little saw is
Nimble
Light weight
Filter system
Start system
Auto tune


----------



## MCW (Mar 27, 2013)

stihlman441 said:


> auto tune



*m-tronic andrew!!! Wash your mouth out!!!*


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 27, 2013)

Performs the same job.:cool2:


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 27, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Well said.
> I think the days with me and a 261 are numbered.
> When Randy has tinkered with the 241C will improve my wood cutting,trimming,topping small tree felling no end,we will have the power more of a 261 (not that we need huge power out of this little saw with its type of work it will do).
> The key to this little saw is
> ...



If the shipping wouldn't kill the deal that 261 would be a nice fit to my saw plan.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ya not wrong to give you an idear i shipped a 441C PHO $198.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 27, 2013)

And to think you have shipped how many saws here for porting.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 27, 2013)

One that had to go back.
One for a rebuild.
One for a free port job that you blokes cant get.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 27, 2013)

What about the 241 too


----------



## deye223 (Mar 27, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> What about the 241 too



that was the last one


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> If the shipping wouldn't kill the deal that 261 would be a nice fit to my saw plan.



If you want a 261 give me a call. I get new ones at a great price. 

The weather is starting to clear. It looks like we will soon be able to get out and make some videos. Rudy (my friend) wants to drop trees on Monday. I think it should be dry enough to get in and back out by then. Normally I'm not in a hurry for warmer weather but this year I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If you want a 261 give me a call. I get new ones at a great price.
> 
> The weather is starting to clear. It looks like we will soon be able to get out and make some videos. Rudy (my friend) wants to drop trees on Monday. I think it should be dry enough to get in and back out by then. Normally I'm not in a hurry for warmer weather but this year I'm looking forward to it.



When I'm ready Randy ill be sure to get in touch with you. Want to get both current saws to full potential and need to get a few things done at the cabin this summer maintainence wise first.


----------



## bennn*e (Apr 7, 2013)

*Ms 150*

I do want a MS 200 for the right price but I'm just as likely to get a MS 150 apparently they are available just not listed in OZ[/QUOTE]

The MS 150 T will be here at the end of the month. I'll be getting one for a demo. I think they'll be a great little pruner.


----------



## deye223 (Apr 7, 2013)

23.6cc this will be interesting


----------



## MCW (Apr 7, 2013)

deye223 said:


> 23.6cc this will be interesting



And with 1/4" chain too...


----------



## deye223 (Apr 7, 2013)

MCW said:


> And with 1/4" chain too...



wont porting that little sucker be a lot of fun


----------



## MCW (Apr 7, 2013)

deye223 said:


> wont porting that little sucker be a lot of fun



Probably not as you won't be able to buy larger sprockets or fit different chain to it to make the most of the porting. You'd also have to find a midget with midget hands and tools.


----------



## DSS (Apr 7, 2013)

MCW said:


> Probably not as you won't be able to buy larger sprockets or fit different chain to it to make the most of the porting. You'd also have to find a midget with midget hands and tools.




We got lots of midgets Matt. How many you want?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 7, 2013)

DSS said:


> We got lots of midgets Matt. How many you want?



easy there. I need them here for the special movies I like.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> easy there. I need them here for the special movies I like.



No worries, some of them is professional hole grinders. And stuff.


----------



## MCW (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm sure that videos exist of midgets grinding holes but doubt they are relevant to chainsaw modifications.


----------



## wyk (Aug 5, 2013)

Did a 241 ever end up getting ported?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 5, 2013)

Yep.....


----------



## wyk (Aug 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yep.....



Do you have the blow by blow? I may be gettin one soon.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 5, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Do you have the blow by blow? I may be gettin one soon.



Not sure what you mean.......just port it.


----------



## wyk (Aug 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Not sure what you mean.......just port it.



Why do I even bother sometimes. It's like I'm on the internet or sumfin


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ya it got ported and its a ripper,i think Randy lost the pics and that when his computer ####e its self.:msp_sad:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 5, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya it got ported and its a ripper,i think Randy lost the pics and that when his computer ####e its self.:msp_sad:



Young has had that computer repairing it for awhile now......I'm not sure if it will even have the same hard drive when I get it back. :msp_unsure:


----------



## young (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Young has had that computer repairing it for awhile now......I'm not sure if it will even have the same hard drive when I get it back. :msp_unsure:



hey man iam on wiggs standard time, ok. and unless you blowed up your hard drive, all the stuff you had will still be on there. so :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 6, 2013)

Get stuck into it then i would like to see the 241C build pics.:smile2:


----------



## MCW (Aug 6, 2013)

young said:


> hey man iam on wiggs standard time, ok. and unless you blowed up your hard drive, all the stuff you had will still be on there. so :msp_razz:



I don't expect you to tell anybody but I'm betting that Randy's 500GB hard drive contained 1GB of saw information and 499GB of nekked ladies.


----------



## dancan (Aug 6, 2013)

MCW said:


> I don't expect you to tell anybody but I'm betting that Randy's 500GB hard drive contained 1GB of saw information and 499GB of nekked ladies.



Nah , just lotsa pictures of pie .


----------



## wyk (Aug 6, 2013)

dancan said:


> Nah , just lotsa pictures of pie .



There's a difference? 

Sry to hear bout the puter, Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

young said:


> hey man *iam on wiggs standard time*, ok. and unless you blowed up your hard drive, all the stuff you had will still be on there. so :msp_razz:



So? The computer will be done in 2015? :hmm3grin2orange: 



MCW said:


> I don't expect you to tell anybody but I'm betting that Randy's 500GB hard drive contained 1GB of saw information and 499GB of nekked ladies.



I've never been one to collect those sort of pics.......I grew up in a strip club. A good friend of my older brother owned a big fancy one in Raleigh........I've seen more naked women than you'd ever believe......and sure had fun as a young man.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 6, 2013)

It's gonna take Young a while to drink enough Coke to pack a pc properly for shipping :biggrin:


----------



## wyk (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So? The computer will be done in 2015? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been one to collect those sort of pics.......I grew up in a strip club. A good friend of my older brother owned a big fancy one in Raleigh........I've seen more naked women than you'd ever believe......and sure had fun as a young man.



Hence the name 'Randy'.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So? The computer will be done in 2015? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been one to collect those sort of pics.......I grew up in a strip club. A good friend of my older brother owned a big fancy one in Raleigh........I've seen more naked women than you'd ever believe......and sure had fun as a young man.



How old were you, when you quit dancin'?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> How old were you, when you quit dancin'?



What do you mean, quit?


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> What do you mean, quit?



[video=youtube_share;kj6wZMl3zhY]http://youtu.be/kj6wZMl3zhY[/video]


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 6, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> [video=youtube_share;kj6wZMl3zhY]http://youtu.be/kj6wZMl3zhY[/video]



That's funny I don't care who you are:msp_w00t:


----------



## buck futter (Aug 6, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Hence the name 'Randy'.



it went down like this...

the name is chuck but for you Im randy

From then on 


Randy!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 6, 2013)

so that's what a dancing emu looks like ?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

Y'all are pole dancing dumb asses.......

:looser:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Y'all are pole dancing dumb asses.......
> 
> :looser:



Well your a pole smoker haha:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wyk (Aug 6, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Well your a pole smoker haha:msp_biggrin:



Wow, that escalated quickly. I just was wondering if he had some images...and not THOSE images.


----------



## young (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So? The computer will be done in 2015? :hmm3grin2orange:



unlike my saw, your puter's been done. so HA!

take that randy or should we start calling you by your stage name "cinnamon":wink2:


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 6, 2013)

young said:


> unlike my saw, your puter's been done. so HA!
> 
> take that randy or *should we start calling you by your stage name* "cinnamon":wink2:



That man has spent some money in "local folk dancing" establishments before........you don't learn that kind of #### otherwise...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

young said:


> unlike my saw, your puter's been done. so HA!
> 
> take that randy or should we start calling you by your stage name "cinnamon":wink2:



You did say "extra spicy"......that takes time you know. I'm on Wiggs time here. :msp_wink:


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 6, 2013)

young said:


> unlike my saw, your puter's been done. so HA!
> 
> take that randy or should we start calling you by your stage name "cinnamon":wink2:



HA! Watch the whole trailer and pay close attention to the 87 second mark. Funny stuff.

[video=youtube;_MSrAwfagG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MSrAwfagG4[/video]


----------



## young (Aug 6, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> That man has spent some money in "local folk dancing" establishments before........you don't learn that kind of #### otherwise...



hey now, just supporting single moms one dollar at a time.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 6, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> HA! Watch the whole trailer and pay close attention to the 87 second mark. Funny stuff.
> 
> [video=youtube;_MSrAwfagG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MSrAwfagG4[/video]



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wyk (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You did say "extra spicy"......that takes time you know. I'm on Wiggs time here. :msp_wink:



Here's some extra spicy:

Surfer Anastasia Ashley Twerking Warm-Up Dance - YouTube


----------



## Matt B (Aug 8, 2013)

Ooo we're all getting a bit bored waiting for 241 mod results. Thanks for the Oz stuff Matt and for your thoughts on efficiencies btwn the 241 and the mod'd 550. It'll be interesting to see how the comparison holds up if you let Randy, Brad etc work their magic on the 241.


----------



## MCW (Aug 8, 2013)

Matt B said:


> Ooo we're all getting a bit bored waiting for 241 mod results. Thanks for the Oz stuff Matt and for your thoughts on efficiencies btwn the 241 and the mod'd 550. It'll be interesting to see how the comparison holds up if you let Randy, Brad etc work their magic on the 241.



Hi mate.
Yeah it was certainly an interesting comparison between the two saws. Goes to show that what you see between saws when cutting cookies on a 10 second video is only a very small part of the bigger picture in a paid tree felling scenario.
I do plan on getting the 241 modified at some stage but any day now I am expecting a call to start up falling the smaller trees again so couldn't afford to have the 241 over in the states getting modded.
One day...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2013)

MCW said:


> Hi mate.
> Yeah it was certainly an interesting comparison between the two saws. Goes to show that what you see between saws when cutting cookies on a 10 second video is only a very small part of the bigger picture in a paid tree felling scenario.
> I do plan on getting the 241 modified at some stage but any day now I am expecting a call to start up falling the smaller trees again so couldn't afford to have the 241 over in the states getting modded.
> One day...



Matt, I'm telling you, YOU *NEED *A MODDED 261, lol. My how I would love to put one your hands! I respect your opinion, and would love to see your response. Matter of fact, $900 gets one to your door


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 9, 2013)

I think Matt may be a bit like me,the 261 is in the middle saw.
I dont seam to use a 261 anymore the 241 does the little stuff and then after that the 70ish cc saws do the work.


----------



## MCW (Aug 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Matt, I'm telling you, YOU *NEED *A MODDED 261, lol. My how I would love to put one your hands! I respect your opinion, and would love to see your response. Matter of fact, $900 gets one to your door



Dammit Brad, quit stalking me with this 261 nonsense  Best bit is I can run a 42" bar on it if I get one.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2013)

I honestly believe the saw will amaze you and change your mind.


----------



## MCW (Aug 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I honestly believe the saw will amaze you and change your mind.



Maybe it will  The last thing I need is another saw though...

I may just take you up on the offer when the M-Tronique arrives.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2013)

You could always pass the piece of junk off to some unsuspecting fellow Aussie BTW, my only motive here is to get one in your hands and see your response.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mmmm interesting


----------



## zemmo (Dec 14, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> Mmmm interesting


Hey, did a new thread for the MM 241 mod ever get posted? If so, please, link?


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Mastermind said:


> Stihl has a clamp on anyone but dealers owning their stuff.......hell I doubt I could even find a dealer that has that software.....
> 
> I've gotten letters from their lawyers before......the Stihl Gestapo ain't playing. :msp_wink:


That may be striking a bit close to "home".


----------

